# For history buffs...



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 15, 2012)

... here is the link to the second episode of the History of Philadelphia: "Fever 1793", that aired on 6ABC two weeks ago (25 minutes long), and that features an original period score by yours truly.

Click on Episode 2 Fever 1793 to watch the episode...

http://www.historyofphilly.com/media.html

Episode 3 is now in production, and i'm gonna have fun with the 1944-1964 period!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful job, Patrick. Very tastefully done and an interesting story.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks so much John!

I hope that all is well with you o-[][]-o


----------

